# 2009 extream giant tegu male from bobby for sale



## Lamar (Aug 1, 2009)

i had reserved an tame hatchling extream giant tegu from bobby which is doing great at bobbys place. i have gone through some major money problems with my family which are more important and i cant pay the second payment on this giant......... so i need to take care of that first.and i need to get a refund of my first deposit and must sell to someone imediatly i am willing to even go down on the price to one fifty to refund to me on this giant that is a deal i think.... so i am trying to sell him to someone who wants him and will take care of this baby tegu. the tegu is still at bobbys and ready to ship out to its buyer. but if someone wants him its probally the last one avaiable for the year i dont know what he looks like yet but please let me know if you are interested and me you and bobby will talk about it. bobby is completly aware of my situation and has told me to make a post here to sell it. i am looking for serious persons only. 

if you have any questions
you can message me
or email me at
<!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## Beasty (Aug 1, 2009)

Just to help you move it, you might post the lineage. (parents)
Someone with a 1st gen female may want a boy to go with but you can only go one way.(without inbreeding) 2nd gen can't be bred for 100% Extremes without inbreeding. These are facts that would help you sell to a prospective breeder.
Otherwise, these are awesome critters! I'm sure he'll sell for you quickly. If it were the right _girl_ I would get it myself. Good luck to ya!


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2009)

It is true and the baby is a Blizard x Sugar, 2nd generation.


----------



## reppinREPS (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I had room for another baby! I got my female and she is just tame and amazing! Would it be a bad idea to house two from the same batch, if they are opposite sex? =/ the obvious answer tells me you shouldnt.... :doh


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 3, 2009)

This ad is no longer valid, Lamar no longer has a reservation on a tegu with Varnyard Herps Inc.


----------



## randy (Oct 30, 2009)

no more untill next season?


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope, and if you want one you better reserve one, the spots are selling fast. :shock:


----------



## tegukwam (Nov 14, 2009)

How many extreme giant spots do you have left Bobby? I wanted to start paying on a 2nd generation in january. You can send me a message here or my email at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------

